# Looking for suggestions on a new project



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I have just purchased some wood to start the guitar case pictured below as a gift. Unfortunately I don't remember where I took this from so I cannot give credit. I have cherry for everything except the door which I think will be birds eye maple. The unit is about 47 inches tall. The base and top are 33 wide by about 17 at the widest point. The door will be about 45 by 10 inches with a slight curve on the front. This is my question. I would like it to be solid wood, so how best to get the perfect curve on the front? I have made a sled from two rails 2 inches by 47, with a sheet of ply over them. I have tested screwing a piece of wood face down and running it over my saw blade. By varying the cut height I get a rough curve that can then be planed down. This is also doable on my router table.
What other ideas are out there in the forum?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dennis... some time back I either read or viewed an article that demonstrated how to use a router to do exactly what your looking for. The door would be laid out east/west "rasied" up off the bench and soundly secured for the convex routing. The trick was to allow the router plate to extend below the edge of the door enough to allow the router bit to engage the wood at the right angle. . The router would travel north/south on a crowned jig for the outside of the door and a concave jig for the inside. Essentially the curve on the jigs were identical to the desired curve on the door front/inside. Repeated passes left behind a very nice surface requiring a modest amount of sanding to smooth everything over. 
Ill try and run that info down for you. In the mean time, I'm sure some of the more experienced woodworkers in here will have additional suggestions. This looks like a real good project to be taking on.. very cool


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

When I first thought of using a router I was thinking all north-south and it just wasn't going to work. This is a much better idea. Thanks a million.


----------

